# 1993 GMC top kick S/A truck tractor



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are looking at a 1993 GMC S/A truck tractor to possibly replace our 2006 1 ton dodge, mostly pulling gooseneck trailers. The truck has a 3176 cat with an Allison transmission. Anyone have any thoughts. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Truck has 124,000 miles and priced at $5250.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have owned and driven similar trucks and my guess is you'll really like it. Early build, so no pollution crap. Verfiy Allison model. Should be MT 643/653. Good, simple rebuild able Allison's. 
air brakes, right?
I'm looking at similar road tractors. You'll like the stopping power.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

For that price and that mileage sounds great. The difference would be tremendous going from a one ton pickup to a medium duty truck. I think you would love it.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Owner is supposed to bring truck by today for us to look at. If I buy this truck I'll probably sell my 06.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If it's clean with that mileage/price I'd jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

It isn't even a contest! You will wonder why you didn't do it long ago. I know your used to rust out there. Makes me cringe. Steel rims?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob, You should love it for pulling power, stopping power and comfort if it has air ride. Price sounds good. I have been looking for something like that also. Traded my 08 GMC 3500 last Oct. for a 14 2500 pu. Just was not enough truck to pull a 25 or 30' gooseneck loaded with hay up and down mountains. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I see guys pulling goosenecks with way too small of a truck, and often wondered why they do it. If you're looking for a dedicated trailer puller, then a truck like that is the ticket. 100k on pickup pulling a big gooseneck, and the p/u is almost wore out...... 100k on that truck, and it's just getting started.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am looking at this, but don't have a place to store it.
$8,000
12.7 Detroit. 425 horse, Fuller trans, auto luber system for grease, air start.
Hauls 34 dense 4x5's.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Something that always wondered me..... what does a guy do when the air system goes dead overnight, and a guy needs the truck??? I imagine that it still has a battery and an alternator, so what's the advantage for fleets to get an air start?

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> Something that always wondered me..... what does a guy do when the air system goes dead overnight, and a guy needs the truck??? I imagine that it still has a battery and an alternator, so what's the advantage for fleets to get an air start?
> 
> Rodney


If your air system bleeds down overnight, you need to have your air system repaired-it shouldn't do that. However, you can use a small compressor to air up the air tank.
Still has a battery and alternator, but no electric to starter. 
The downside to air start is you have to maintain a healthy air system and keep extra o rings with you. 
The upside is less electric needed to start and they start in about a 1/2 second.

Kinda funny video on air start Detroit 




Don't know the advantage, but I do know the rest of the truck looks pretty good. True HD drivetrain, not an MD drivetrain. Used to tow doubles and triples, so lots of power. 
Costs less than low quality gooseneck trailer.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> Something that always wondered me..... what does a guy do when the air system goes dead overnight, and a guy needs the truck??? I imagine that it still has a battery and an alternator, so what's the advantage for fleets to get an air start?
> 
> Rodney


You have to charge the air system with a air compressor, they usually have a separate air reservoir from the main air system. They used to be a lot more popular than now.

The biggest advantage is you only have one 12V battery to run the lights and such and not 3 or 4 batteries. Back when air starters were popular most trucks ran a 24V starter and you had a parallel switch to step down the voltage to 12V to run lights and accessories. These switches were a real pain in the butt. Roadway ran a lot air starters years ago but they also ran the old 2 cycle Detroits another pain in the butt. One thing about cranking an air starter early in the morning none of the neighbors need an alarm clock. LOL. Retired mechanic for Roadway that lives near me said the air starters were a lot cheaper to maintain than the old type 24 volt electrical systems.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bob M said:


> We are looking at a 1993 GMC S/A truck tractor to possibly replace our 2006 1 ton dodge, mostly pulling gooseneck trailers. The truck has a 3176 cat with an Allison transmission. Anyone have any thoughts. Thanks Bob


The 3176 eventually became a good engine, but some of the first models had an aluminum spacer plate between the head and block. This would lead to seeping of oil and water and other problems. The latter engines had a different block that did not need the spacer plates. This was some time in the 90's I think. I would ask a local reputable truck mechanic that was familiar with these engines about this. Other than that the truck seems like a heck of a buy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was never a 3126 or 3176 fan, but any HD road tractor is better than a 1 ton pickup.
I kind of felt spoiled driving bigger disp Mack and cummins diesels. Loved the N-14.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I was never a 3126 or 3176 fan, but any HD road tractor is better than a 1 ton pickup.
> I kind of felt spoiled driving bigger disp Mack and cummins diesels. Loved the N-14.


I really liked the 3406 Cats, the E6 and E7 Macks and the 855 N14 Cummins. Hated the old 2 cycle Detroits the 8V-71 and 8V-92 POS in my opinion. But I guess like someone else said they were okay until you learned better. Trucks I drive now are D13 Volvo engines which are identical to the MP8 Macks, they have a huge amount of low end torque which is good because they are governed at 1550 RPM's. Also get excellent fuel mileage. They are also giving good service after switch to DEF away from cooled EGR which company mechanics said was POS.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I do believe you usually find air starters in city trucks? Because they start and stop frequently. I certainly would not get one because of the chance of losing air and not being by the shop. Just my thoughts.

The 3176 may not have been the best, however, I would think it do fine for the goosneck puller. It is fun to tie a big liter engine in front, but not every one can. We use a Mercedes at home here and get around 7 ish for mileage. Been a while since I checked. It has power and brakes and runs! I may get booed here, but a 60 series Detroit that has the 11.1 liter cylinder kit. I think it might get the best mileage of any. The only mid size that you can work on at home, meaning mechanical, is the 8.3 liter/ C series Cummins. If you can find one, get it, fix it to your specs. Hard to find, out here any way......


----------

